# Got some new extension down!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU295nhV344

SD 45 test driving the new add on,its the most sensitive engine in use and she will show me where to smooth out the ballast!

If you look close you will see a lot off leaves oaks and pine needles on the ground thats why its from now on live steam and battery only(pusher's welcome)

Manfred


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Looks like we've both been busy..


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

You've got a really nice long run there...lot of track laying! ...and with it...a lot of maintenance. I second the battery idea....have a lot of the same problems here.

Garry NCGRR


----------

